# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Triệu chứng đau tinh hoàn ở nam giới

## betterlife

Hiện tượng đau tinh hoàn sau khi quan hệ ở nam giới được cho biết là xuất hiện khá nhiều, với những biểu hiện đau nhiều hoặc ít sau khi kết thúc “cuộc yêu” và thời gian đau từ 1-2 tiếng trở lên. Tình trạng này có thể xuất hiện thường xuyên hoặc đôi khi xuất hiện. Vậy đau tinh hoàn sau khi quan hệ có phải là một tình trạng đáng lo ngại?

nhung hươu và tác dụngcác tư thế quan hệ mới nhất


*Triệu chứng đau tinh hoàn sau khi quan hệ*

Đau tinh hoàn sau khi quan hệ là tình trạng nam giới cảm thấy đau tức nơi vùng 2 bên tinh hoàn sau khi kết thúc quá trình quan hệ tình dục. Tình trạng đau nhức tinh hoàn có thể nhiều hoặc ít, với thời gian đau kết thúc nhanh trong vài tiếng hoặc kéo dài trong nhiều ngày gây ra những hạn chế cho lần quan hệ tiếp theo.

Bên cạnh tình trạng đau tinh hoàn, một số nam giới còn có các triệu chứng tiểu buốt, rát, dắt sau khi quan hệ cũng như luôn cảm thấy mệt mỏi, giảm ham muốn và không đạt được hưng phấn cho lần quan hệ tiếp theo.

Triệu chứng đau tinh hoàn có thể do đặc điểm cơ thể hoặc do quan hệ sai cách gây ra. Tuy vậy nếu tình trạng đau tinh hoàn còn kèm theo những biểu hiện bất thường thì cần quan tâm và kiểm tra sức khỏe, để xác định tình trạng cơ thể.

*Nguyên nhân làm tinh hoàn bị đau*

Tùy theo những biểu hiện đau tinh hoàn mà những nguyên nhân gây ra cũng khác nhau.

– Đau do hưng phấn tình dục mạnh mẽ  và thời gian quan hệ tình dục kéo dài, tác động đến bộ phận sinh dục. Lúc đó máu sẽ dồn nhiều về dương vật và tinh hoàn, khi cương dương tinh hoàn căng lên và gây ra hiện tượng đau tức.

– Thường xuyên thủ dâm, lạm dụng gây quá sức và tổn hại đến tinh hoàn.

– Chấn thương tinh hoàn do tai nạn, chơi thể thao tác động mạnh vô tinh hoàn, quan hệ tình dục thô bạo…

– Mắc triệu chứng xoắn tinh hoàn khiến máu không thể lưu thông để cung cấp cho tinh hoàn gây đau tức, căng trường vùng này.

– Viêm mào tinh hoàn do nhiễm khuẩn, nấm, trùng roi, lậu cầu khuẩn, chlamydia… khiến đau 1 bên hoặc đau 2 bên tinh hoàn sau khi quan hệ.

– Nam giới bị giãn mạch thừng tinh, khiến các tĩnh mạch bị giãn nở quá mức gây căng nhức vùng bìu, làm bìu sưng to và đau khi quan hệ tình dục.

– Nam giới là bệnh nhân ung thư tinh hoàn, do trong tinh hoàn xuất hiện khối u ác tính.

*Điều trị đau tinh hoàn sau khi quan hệ*

Đau tinh hoàn sau khi quan hệ có thể là một tình trạng tạm thời, hoặc cũng có thể là những dấu hiệu báo trước cho những chứng bệnh nguy hiểm. Nếu tình trạng xuất hiện thường xuyên và cơn đau ngày một nhiều, cần tìm khám tại bác sĩ, bệnh viện uy tín để được chuẩn đoán chính xác.

– Nếu chỉ đau 1 bên tinh hoàn, bệnh nhân sẽ được tư vấn xét nghiệm và điều trị theo tình trạng bệnh.

-Với trường hợp đau tinh hoàn do giãn tĩnh mạch thừng tinh, bệnh nhân sẽ được chỉ định chữa trị theo loại viên uống, viên thực phẩm chức năng. Nhờ đó sẽ giúp kích thích lưu thông khí huyết và mạch máu, giúp vận chuyển máu dễ dàng hơn, giảm thiểu tình trạng đau nhức tinh hoàn.

– Nếu đau tinh hoàn do viêm nhiễm, bệnh nhân sẽ được tư vấn điều trị bằng phẫu thuật loại bỏ khối u, điều trị đẩy khuẩn gây viêm và chữa lành chấn thương.

– Quan hệ tình dục điều độ, đúng cách hơn.

– Nghỉ ngơi, để tâm lý thoải mái và vận động nhẹ, không chơi những môn thể thao quá mạnh có thể gây chấn thương.

– Không tự tiện sử dụng các loại thuốc giảm đau.

– Chường nước ấm và thực hiện masage đúng cách vùng bìu để giảm cơn đau tinh hoàn tạm thời.

– Chọn quần lót đúng kích thước, chất liệu cotton mềm mại, không gây bí để bảo vệ vùng kín.

Đau tinh hoàn sau khi quan hệ nếu là triệu chứng đột ngột xuất hiện và kéo dài sẽ tiềm ẩn những nguy cơ nghiêm trọng về sức khỏe. Nam giới nên thường xuyên theo dõi những biểu hiện sinh lý của bản thân trước và sau khi quan hệ, để có được nhận biết kịp thời về triệu chứng. Có thể sử dụng các loại thực phẩm chức năng an toàn để bồi bổ cơ thể, ngăn chặn các chứng bệnh sinh lý hiệu quả.

(Tham khảo nguồn: http://kythuatviet.com/thread-83793.html)

----------

